# apache startet nicht mehr nachdem ssl zertifikat gelöscht wurde



## Kartze (6. Nov. 2011)

Hallo 

ich habe auf das neue ispconfig upgedatet und wollte dann gleich ein ssl zertifikat von cacert.org hinzufügen. leider hab ich nicht ganz verstanden wie das geht und habe etwas herumprobiert.

dann wollte ich ein falsch eingetragenes zertifikat löschen und habe  "delete certificate" ausgewählt und auf speichern geklickt. danach war keine seite mehr erreichbar (sämtliche domains, phpmyadmin, roundcube, ispconfig).

Error beim starten von Apache:


> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                                                                                                                             [Sun Nov 06 22:25:35 2011] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence
> [Sun Nov 06 22:25:35 2011] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence
> Action 'start' failed.
> The Apache error log may have more information.


Error.log von Apache:


> [Sun Nov 06 21:24:20 2011] [error] [client 82.113.99.XX] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: server_id in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/web_domain_edit.php on line 424, referer: https://213.239.218.20 :8080/
> [Sun Nov 06 21:24:20 2011] [error] [client 82.113.99.XX] PHP Notice:  Undefined offset: 1 in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/getconf.inc.php on line 38, referer: https://213.239.218.XXX:8080/
> [Sun Nov 06 21:24:20 2011] [error] [client 82.113.99.XX] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: page_form in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/web_domain_edit.php on line 557, referer: https://213.239.218.XXX:8080/
> [Sun Nov 06 21:24:20 2011] [error] [client 82.113.99.XX] PHP Notice:  Trying to get property of non-object in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/web_domain_edit.php on line 557, referer: https://213.239.218.XXX:8080/
> ...


netstat -tap:


> Active Internet connections (servers and established)
> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      8127/amavisd (maste
> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      8002/master
> ...


----------



## iddQQp (6. Nov. 2011)

Dir fehlt wahrscheinlich die Zeile 


```
NameVirtualHost *:443
```
oder er findet deine gelöschten Zertifikate nicht die in deinem Vhost stehen und startet desshalb nicht ?!


----------



## Kartze (6. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von iddQQp:


> Dir fehlt wahrscheinlich die Zeile
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wo kommt der Eintrag rein?

Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Leider loggt der Apache2 Error.log nicht mehr :/


----------



## iddQQp (6. Nov. 2011)

Auf meinem Debian hab ichs zum Beispiel in /etc/apache2/sites-enables/000-ispconfig.conf die Zeilen:

NameVirtualHost MeineIP:80
NameVirtualHost MeineIP:443


----------



## Kartze (6. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von iddQQp:


> Auf meinem Debian hab ichs zum Beispiel in /etc/apache2/sites-enables/000-ispconfig.conf die Zeilen:
> 
> NameVirtualHost MeineIP:80
> NameVirtualHost MeineIP:443


hm da hab ich ja eigentlich garnichts verändert. kanns trozdem sein dass da der fehler herkommt?


----------



## Kartze (6. Nov. 2011)

eine neue fehlermeldung ist eben aufgetaucht: 



> [Sun Nov 06 23:06:46 2011] [error] Server should be SSL-aware but has no certificate configured [Hint: SSLCertificateFile] ((null):0)


----------



## Kartze (6. Nov. 2011)

aaah ich glaub ich habs gleich 
folgende fehlermeldung in einer domain wenn ich den apache2 starten möchte: 



> [Sun Nov 06 23:28:25 2011] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `xx.de - Informationen zum Thema Xx. Diese Website steht zum Verkauf!' does NOT match server name!?
> [Sun Nov 06 23:28:25 2011] [error] Unable to configure RSA server private key
> [Sun Nov 06 23:28:25 2011] [error] SSL Library Error: 185073780 error:0B080074:x509 certificate routines:X509_check_private_key:key values mismatch


das problem wird gelöst sein wenn ich ein zertifikat erstelle oder? wie mache ich das?


----------



## Kartze (7. Nov. 2011)

hab im internet jetzt sämtliche seiten durchforstet aber konnte leider nichts zu meinem problem finden. kann man die zertifikate wirklich nur im ispconfig erstellen, welches ich momenten nicht erreichen kann?

gibts keine lösung für mein problem? :-/


----------



## Kartze (7. Nov. 2011)

auf meinem server sind die folgenden zertifikate:

- xx.de.crt
- xx.de.csr
- xx.de.key
- xx.de.key.org
- www.xx.de.crt
- www.xx.de.csr
- www.xx.de.key
- www.xx.de.key.org

die apache fehlermeldung ist die selbe. bisher bin ich nicht weitergekommen.


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2011)

Lösche den Symlink im Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ mit dem Namen der Webseite und starte dann apache. Dann kannst Du Dich wiedre in ISPConfig einloggen und erstmal die SSL Checkbox der Seite deaktivieren und dann in ISPConfig ein neues SSL Zertifikat erstellen.


----------



## Kartze (7. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Lösche den Symlink im Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ mit dem Namen der Webseite und starte dann apache. Dann kannst Du Dich wiedre in ISPConfig einloggen und erstmal die SSL Checkbox der Seite deaktivieren und dann in ISPConfig ein neues SSL Zertifikat erstellen.


problem gelöst:
https (port 443) eintrag für die jeweilige webseite aus der sites-enabled gelöscht und apache2 gestartet. danach ging es.

danke für eure hilfe.


----------

